

Ask HN: how much conversion do you loose on people signing up for your service? - basdevries

Hi HN,<p>I was wondering how much of you are losing significant conversion on people who have to sign up for your service. I'm thinking of building a challenging solution so people never have to face it ever, and making the web more secure, but first I would like to do a quick survey!<p>Thanks a lot HN :-)
======
jacquesm
About 1000:1.

